# Towing a Smart Car



## AnneChisholm (Feb 19, 2012)

We are new to RVing and plan to become full-timers this fall. We hope to tow a Smart Car with a 36' motorhome. Mercedes, the manufacturer of the car, does not recommend towing the Smart Car but several people seem to be doing it. Any advice?


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I sure would like to have one to use, but I think I would put it on a small trailer and haul it behind my MH.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 19, 2012)

If the manf. does not recommend it I would not.  There are some after market things that can be added to a car to allow it to be towed


----------



## LEN (Feb 21, 2012)

At the risk of being slapped. On IRV2 forum look for Happycarz he hangs out on the Monaco forum and tows a Smartcar 4 down

LEN


----------



## AnneChisholm (Feb 21, 2012)

The IRV2 forum has been very useful, thanks Len


----------



## kurtdaniel (Aug 2, 2012)

why do mercedes dont recommend it in the first place..??


----------



## LEN (Aug 2, 2012)

Lawyers and $$$$$$$$$. You can tow lots of cars 4 down and it is OK. However people are so "get $ for any reason" that some company's just say don't tow, covers they butt.

LEN


----------



## Boyde31 (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. It seems to me those things could be ripped apart very easily. They are so small and look fragile to me. I would put it on a trailer.


----------



## LEN (Aug 14, 2012)

Was just looking at one today. They have a roll cage that is to Nascar standards wrapped all around you then a plastic body, so I don't think you will pull it apart. The biggest thing would be remembering it is back there, it's so small.

LEN


----------



## corvetteguy77 (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think it would hurt anything, unless the car was just really fragile.  Ive never owned a smart car though, so I wouldn't know


----------

